# Hello!



## hge (Nov 12, 2020)

So been lurking for about two weeks and decided to sign up. I enjoy drinking coffee (and tea). I am impressed and overwhelmed by the information on the forum. I write software by day!

Hoping to move up from my moka pot.

Cheers!

Edit: First post , wrong section! Please don't fire me!


----------



## Hopebrewer (Nov 9, 2020)

Hi @hge

welcome from another newbie! I hope you enjoy the experience!


----------



## Stanno (Apr 14, 2020)

Hello, welcome to the forum!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## James K (Nov 22, 2020)

Hi!


----------



## Ilias (Nov 24, 2020)

Also hi from me, lurking for a while, decided to formally join


----------

